# Best dig day so far!



## CaptainSandune (Jan 30, 2013)

Among the more interesting bottles I found today were the following.


 Clear William Franzen & Sons out of Milawakee, early 1900's, blown with nice bubbles .

 1955 Embossed Barg's bottle, clean.

 Escambia Bottling Company Pepsi Cola, excellent condition, no dings or cracks.  Early 1900's, Nicest one I've seen, light blue tint.

 Chero Cola, 7 oz, Pensacola FL 1915-1923, very nice condition, no dents, chips or flea bites, On side is crystal clear, the other side is a little cloudy.

 Property of Georgia Bottling Works, Waycross , GA  1120 on bottom.  Noticeable chip on top, otherwise very nice, a few specks on it that could easily be removed.  Estimated age 1910-1920

 Straight Sided Coca Cola, Hygeia Bottling Works, Pensacola, FL, C on Bottom, â€œThis Bottle Loaned Not Soldâ€ a few small stains and flea bits, otherwise very clean, clear and no chips.  1900-1914

 Lewis 66 Whiskey Flask,  Strauss Spritz, Cincinnati, OH

 1953 Pensacola FLA Hobble skirt Coca Cola, very good condition.

 1950 Pensacola FLA Coca Cola Hobble skirt Very Good condition.

 1929 Chillicothe OH Coca Cola Hobble skirt, very good condition except for multiple particles that can be removed.

 1942 RC Cola Bottle, Property of Nehi Bottling, Pensacola, FL.  Bottle is very Nice, label is gone but the words can still be made out.

 1956 Hires Bottle, no chips or cracks, no paint or label.

 1925 Columbus GA NEHI Bottle, Very Good Condition

 1920's Era Embossed Dr. Pepper Bottle


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 30, 2013)

Only one lonely probable beer among them. If you want I'll move this to Soda's.


----------



## CaptainSandune (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes that would be great, please move it to sodas.  You definitely know your stuff.  The William Franzen & Sons is the lone beer bottle.


----------



## CaptainSandune (Jan 30, 2013)

Cowseatmaze  I actually found a couple of other beer bottles in my trash bottle bucket this morning.  I generally bypass the amber colored bottles becasue so many of them are modern Budweiser etc.  I was throwing out the few cracked, broke, and Budweiser bottles from yesterdays take and found a nice Frank Fehr Bottling Company of Louisville Kentucky and an old embossed Michelob bottle.  I guess I'll start digging out and looking more closely at those Amber bottles.  I threw six junk ones away of course but 2 out of 8 isn't bad.


----------



## Andrewt (Jan 30, 2013)

Captain, Nice dig!  Do you want to sell the Pepsi?[]


----------



## CaptainSandune (Jan 30, 2013)

Andrew I'd really prefer to keep it but my finances are tough right now and I could let it go for 750.  The go for 900 and up in excellent condition and this one will be excellent with a professional cleaning to buff it out.  I can provide pictures if there is any interest.  I would be a little sad to let it go because I know I will never find another one with this tint in this good of a condition.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 31, 2013)

> I can provide pictures if there is any interest.


Could you do that anyway? [][] Even a group shot would be great.


----------



## CaptainSandune (Jan 31, 2013)

Escambia Pepsi Bottle


----------



## CaptainSandune (Jan 31, 2013)

Group shot.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 31, 2013)

Pictures, we can't have to many................................................well maybe not the same one over and over and over and over.[]


----------



## tsims (Dec 31, 2020)

Can anyone provide me with an idea of age and scarcity of a beer bottle i recently came across. It's an aqua *Fehrs beer bottle* but has the large F with rest of name smaller and going down beside the F. The F emblem inside a star of badge shape in just under the neck of the bottle and the bottom of the bottle does not have any marker marks only concentric circles. Bottle has a seam right to the top of the bottle.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 31, 2020)

Do you have a Pic. is it embossed  or paper label? Fehrs is from Louisville Kentucky.


----------



## tsims (Jan 2, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Do you have a Pic. is it embossed  or paper label? Fehrs is from Louisville Kentucky.


No paper label, it is embossed below the neck only with a large F and then ehr running down the side of F. Have a  pic, just need to find it.


----------



## tsims (Jan 2, 2021)

tsims said:


> No paper label, it is embossed below the neck only with a large F and then ehr running down the side of F. Have a  pic, just need to find it.


----------

